# How to block a file to download from an external website



## myn01 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello,

I have a file called AAA.EXE. How can I tell Apache that this file is only available if the link is from a page on my website? I.e. if there is a link to this file from another website, this one should not be available.

Thank you!


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 26, 2012)

There is more than one way to do that.  Search on "apache prevent hotlinking".


----------



## myn01 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you Wblock! I was able to resolve the problem with your advice.


----------

